# P.Y.R.T.E  Traction Engine



## Taff (Jan 28, 2019)

Has anyone built the P.Y.R.T.E  traction engine.
I’m thinking of sending for the plan book , sold by ( www.steamshed.com )
Just wondering what the plans are like and is it easy to follow, as they say on the web page.
Look forward in hearing anything about this engine.
Cheers Taff


----------

